# Rebic: lesione adduttore. Touré operato domani.



## admin (1 Gennaio 2023)

Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.

Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.


----------



## TheKombo (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.


Buon anno


----------



## Stex (1 Gennaio 2023)

Che rottame sto rebic


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.


riaprono le danze.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.


Dopo una sosta di 2 mesi ci arriviamo in emergenza. 
Complimenti vivissimi. 
Buona strage.
Il mio macellaio per natale ha fatto meno vittime.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.


Ma chiamassero sta squadra AC Lazaretto 1899 o Divisione Ospedaliera 1899, tanto ormai...


----------



## bobbylukr (1 Gennaio 2023)

Stex ha scritto:


> Che rottame sto rebic



Va considerato come non facente parte della rosa, c'è poco da fare


----------



## Kaw (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Gennaio 2023)

L'unica squadra per cui si ferma il tempo. Sosta infinita e mondiale in mezzo, ma il leit motiv è sempre lo stesso.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Gennaio 2023)

Forse era meglio se dopo il Mondiale si disputava un'olimpiade , un solo Mondiale non ci basta per recuperare gli effettivi.

Complimenti vivissimi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.



Infortuni in linea con le altre squadre [cit.]


----------



## Djici (1 Gennaio 2023)

Ma santo cielo dai non e possibile!
Rebic andrebbe ceduto al più presto.
Sempre rotto.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infortuni in linea con le altre squadre [cit.]


_#ètuttonormale_


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Gennaio 2023)

Che cesso Rebic, due anni che lo dico. 
Se mi danno 10 milioni glielo porto a braccia. 
Fracico


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Gennaio 2023)

Praticamente bisogna pregare giroud affinché giochi da subito. 

Complimenti vivissimi. 
Due mesi di sosta cristo santissimo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Gennaio 2023)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forse era meglio se dopo il Mondiale si disputava un'olimpiade , un solo Mondiale non ci basta per recuperare gli effettivi.
> 
> Complimenti vivissimi.


Comunque Rebic è proprio sfasciato irrimediabilmente, qua non è colpa del Milan,è lui che proprio non ce la fa. Un ritiro dal calcio giocato è l'unica soluzione per lui.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Gennaio 2023)

Quindi a Salerno con Lazetic o CDK punta?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Gennaio 2023)

La penuria di attaccanti non è colpa degli infortuni, ma della solita bulimia in sede di mercato,dove non acquistiamo un attaccante buono da 13 anni,ossia Ibra del 2010.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi a Salerno con Lazetic o CDK punta?


C'è sempre jolly krunic..ah no pure lui rotto. 

Potremmo organizzare un derby ortopedia- geriatria


----------



## Rickrossonero (1 Gennaio 2023)

Dipende dai giocatori c'è poco da fare,facendo tutti gli scongiuri del caso perché a leao e theo non succede mai niente o comunque recuperano in fretta?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi a Salerno con Lazetic o CDK punta?


a sto punto facevo giocare Robinho ubriaco e sarebbe comunque più affidabile


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Gennaio 2023)

Comunque si vede che è tornato lubamba. 
Arriviamo ad 11 per la Supercoppa?


----------



## chicagousait (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.


Un rottame


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Gennaio 2023)

Comunque direi di chiudere qui la storia tra Rebic e il Milan.

Luci e ombre, amore e odio, ci siamo anche divertiti a tratti, ma adesso anche basta.


----------



## bobbylukr (1 Gennaio 2023)

Mi spiace per lui ma e so che non è colpa del Milan ma non voglio mai più sentirlo nominare quando si contano gli attaccanti che abbiamo. Non mi interessa se prende 3 milioni netti, questo è come se non fosse in rosa.
Va necessariamente trovato un sostituto a gennaio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Rebic ha la tenuta fisica di un 90enne. Si ritiri dal calcio avesse uno straccio di dignità.


----------



## Albijol (1 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque direi di chiudere qui la storia tra Rebic e il Milan.
> 
> Luci e ombre, amore e odio, ci siamo anche divertiti a tratti, ma adesso anche basta.



Scadenza contratto 2025...grazie garante


----------



## Raryof (1 Gennaio 2023)

E' un ex giocatore ma i primi 2 anni è sempre andato in doppia cifra, l'anno dello scudo ha fatto 3 gol ma ha avuto problemi fisici e non ha mai trovato il ritmo, quest'anno è all'ultimo o penultimo anno buono della carriera poi l'anno prossimo potrà tornare in Croazia, detto questo pur avendo avuto tanti problemi fisici se guardate le presenze fatte almeno 30 presenze le fa, quest'anno idem, forse arriverà a 6-7 gol, se rientra bene anche 8 e sarebbe puro oro, una riserva da 8 gol l'anno, cioè gli stessi gol delle due ali destre che abbiamo, Saele poi a livello di cifre è un pianto, è un giocatore da 40 partite stagionali, addirittura 46 l'anno scorso, ha messo assieme la bellezza di 5 gol in 86 partite gli anni scorsi, quest'anno farà meno partite ma come gol ha già replicato quanto fatto nelle quasi 90 partite precedenti.. un'ala eh, no perché forse pure Calabria ha segnato di più... fatemi controllare.. no ha fatto gli stessi gol praticamente, sempre nei 2 anni precedenti, quest'anno ha fatto le stesse partite ma 0 gol.
Il problema non è Rebic che è un'onesta riserva scaxxata, perché poi in campo anche nell'anno dello scudo vinto ci ha messo del suo, ricordo con la Lazio a Roma prima del gol di Tonali, il problema è di là dove assieme non fanno un Rebic pubalgico e scaxxato, che se sta bene pur giocando 10 partite in meno può arrivare a 7-8 gol e ha Leao davanti.
Non me la prenderò mai con Ante che ha ancora 2 anni di contratto e li farà tutti da noi per me, cerchiamo di averlo sano e di portarlo a fare 6-7 gol l'anno da riserva, l'ingaggio che ha non facilita una cessione ma nel caso arrivasse un'offerta è da prendere in considerazione, altrimenti ce lo teniamo e non ho problemi onestamente.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.


questo fa a botte per le vie di Milano anziche allenarsi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Gennaio 2023)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Dipende dai giocatori c'è poco da fare,facendo tutti gli scongiuri del caso perché a leao e theo non succede mai niente o comunque recuperano in fretta?



Ecco fatto, salutiamo anche Theo e Leao


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Gennaio 2023)

Complimenti al nostro staff atletico.
Torniamo dalla sosta:
senza Origi, Rebic, Touré, Messias, Krunic e Maignan. Forse mi sono scordato altri infortunati. Giocatori che vengono dal mondiale sono praticamente senza riserve ( Giroud, Leao e Theo)


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Gennaio 2023)

L'omino dr gibaud è più sano.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Gennaio 2023)

Tranquilli,tempo una settimana e società e dirigenza porranno rimedio con diverse facce nuove,abbiate fede,tanto le facce da caxxo che mollano boiate dalla bocca le abbiamo già.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.


passano gli anni ma i problemi sono sempre gli stessi, che palle. 

e di sicuro, con la fortuna che abbiamo, non è finita qua.


----------



## kipstar (1 Gennaio 2023)

devo dire che si fa fatica a commentare.....di solito sono equilibrato e cerco sempre una motivazione razionale.....ma qui si arriva da una sosta mondiale di un mese e mezzo......e si fa veramente tanta fatica a capire.....

comunque Ante sono ormai due stagioni che spessissimo si infortuna........


per tourè è sfortuna.....è caduto male.....


----------



## Ambrole (1 Gennaio 2023)

L unica roba che andrebbe cambiata al Milan sono i preparatori e i fisio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.


Che Rebic fosse un rottame era noto, il problema è stato puntarci ancora.


----------



## meteoras1982 (1 Gennaio 2023)

L'avevo detto molto tempo fa che a questo ces.... bisognava rescidendere il contratto, non è possibile che rottame!!!


----------



## pazzomania (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.



Ahahahaha

Tranquilli raga, abbiamo soltanto 40 partite in 30 giorni, bastano quelli che abbiamo


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.


Buonanotte


----------



## Solo (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.


Complimenti.

Sia al nostro staff medico sia a quelli che quando scrivevo di liberarsi di Rebic quest'estate reagivano come se gli avessi insultato la mamma. 

Adesso comunque ce lo godiamo fino al 2025. È letteralmente invendibile.


----------



## Roger84 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Anno nuovo problemi vecchi...che paxxe! Speriamo di recuperare qualcuno per la Supercoppa...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.



Il 2023 inizia bene


----------



## Cataldinho (1 Gennaio 2023)

Rebic, e i macellai del reparto medico hanno grandemente lesionato gli zebedei.


----------



## sampapot (1 Gennaio 2023)

anno nuovo.....vita vecchia.....per Ballo non c'è niente da dire...è solo sfiga (spero che Theo regga), mentre per Rebic il problema è sempre di tipo muscolare...o è lui che non si sa gestire o lo staff medico è da serie C se va bene...opterei per la seconda...speriamo che Olivier tenga botta


----------



## ROQ (1 Gennaio 2023)

Lo ho detto da almeno un anno, il giocatore è stato buono e ha fatto il suo in questi anni, ma ormai è totalmente inaffidabile e andava venduto finché qualcuno poteva abboccare. Ora perderemo a zero anche lui, o con qualche risoluzione contrattuale. Quando pensavamo avesse raggiungo l'apice della carriera, aveva semplicemente fatto il canto del cigno, praticamente non è mai più rientrato in forma. Magari quest'estate potevi ancora inserirlo in qualche scambio, ora lo puoi solo perdere gratis.


----------



## sampapot (1 Gennaio 2023)

ora è invendibile...chi mai comprerebbe uno che gioca con il contagocce?...lui e A. Silva sembrano legati da un filo doppio
Aggiungo che da oggi Blind ex ajax è svincolato...32 anni...magari potrebbe grdire un'esperienza da noi, anche se dubito che giocherebbe come riserva di Theo


----------



## Pit96 (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Rebic lesione all'adduttore della costa sinistra. Esami tra una settimana.
> 
> Per Tourè lussazionee acromion-claveare destra. Sarà operato domani.


Leao senza sostituti
Theo senza sostituti
Giroud senza sostituti
Saelemaekers uguale (che non è nemmeno da Milan, ma pure Messias è infortunato). 
In più aggiungiamo che ai centrocampisti titolari non abbiamo sostituti validi, così come per i difensori centrali: tutti da vedere, nessuno dà garanzie.
Il portiere titolare è ancora in infermeria
Non so se ho dimenticato qualcosa, ma dopo il mondiale + vacanze siamo ancora contati.
Tranquillità non è una parola compresa nel vocabolario del Milan


----------



## Tobi (1 Gennaio 2023)

Io ormai sono veramente esausto. 

Rebic Origi Ibrahimovic Messias Saelemakers tra rottami e pacchi e giocatori finiti regaliamo la bellezza di oltre 20 mln di euro lordi e poi su Leao ci facciamo il problema. 

Cerchiamo se possibile di limitare i danni monetizzando da Messias e Saelemakers, salutare Ibra e prendere un attaccante serio. 

Origi e Rebic saranno l'incubo fino a fine scadenza di contratto..


----------



## bmb (1 Gennaio 2023)

Quindi in due mesi non solo non abbiamo recuperato nè Maignan nè gli altri titolari (nel senso che per averli al 100% dovremo aspettare marzo). Addirittura riusciamo a perdere pezzi senza giocare.


----------



## Andris (1 Gennaio 2023)

Rebic ormai si fa male anche a scendere dal letto
dispiace perchè quando è presente, anche mentalmente, è un elemento valido ma la dirigenza già dalla scorsa estate avrebbe dovuto prendere provvedimenti
non ricordo invece di Rebic messo sul mercato, mai letto un articolo di un suo rifiuto di trasferimento


----------

